# sector vs asquith?



## Tom Ilg

Nope, but this will be a very interesting comparison.

I do have an 8W Meridian and a 7W Asquith. I love them both but each are very different rods...but if I had to choose one, it would be the Asquith. It is just so buttery smooth. I have it paired with a Lamson Cobalt 8W which is a very light reel and the RIO Direct Core Bonefish.


----------



## Sabalo

Tom Ilg said:


> Nope, but this will be a very interesting comparison.
> 
> I do have an 8W Meridian and a 7W Asquith. I love them both but are very different rods...but if I had to choose one, it would be the Asquith. It is just so buttery smooth. I have it paired with a Lamson Cobalt 8W which is a very light reel and the RIO Direct Core Bonefish.


----------



## Sabalo

Tom
Thanks. I have the 8W meridian (which I love), but looking to get a 9wt for the extra windy days and when the bulkier flies are needed in wind or for more offshore applications. My son has the 8wt Nrx but I prefer the meridian. Unfortunately I don't have a local fly shop where I can throw the sector and asquith side by side to see which I like better. I have read reviews on both, and seems like a probable toss up as both are great rods. Was hoping someone on the forum has thrown them and could offer insight.


----------



## jsnipes

Have a mix of meridian and asquith now. Buying a sector as soon as i hear one is in stock at my local shop so will let you know.

Right know my preference depends on what i am fishing for
Asquith - seems to excel with lighter flies and/or higher wind conditions; really like it for bones/reds in 7-8wt I have and for tarpon w 11wt
Meridian - does better w bigger flies and i think is a bit more precise casting; i like it better for permit (accuracy, heavy flies), bull reds (huge flies), and the 12wt better for GTs (huge flies)


----------



## Pmn000

I have cast both rods and they really couldn't be more different. My personal rods are Asquiths. The Sector seems like a more specialized rod to me. Super fast and stiff, it would be a great rod in the wind. If I lived in the Keys, I would use it there. The Asquith is just a more fun rod to cast, and I would feel confident fishing it anywhere. I also have them paired with Colbalts, and now everything else seems heavy.


----------



## brokeoff

I don’t know much about anything but here is my take. I had to he Asquith in 8 and 9 and now have the Sector in 8 and 9. The Asquith seemed softer in the tip and stiffer in the but. The Sector seems a bit softer in the butt and stiffer in the tip which equates to a rod that can cover a wide range without feeling hingey. I’ve owned a bunch of rods and think almost all are great for something. So far I like the Sector in 9 wt for throwing heavy clousers at cruising bass in short, often with very little lead time. It also has enough power to throw some line and for me it was intuitive.


----------



## Sabalo

thanks for the comments guys. After much consternation, I elected to add the 9wt Asquith to the quiver.


----------



## Fishshoot

Let us know what you think


----------



## Seba

Wich are the best lines for each rod (sector and Asquith)??
Thank you


----------



## MSG

9wt Asquith is amazing. I like the airflo ridge w clear tip- but I just heard that is discontinued.


----------



## Pmn000

MSG said:


> 9wt Asquith is amazing. I like the airflo ridge w clear tip- but I just heard that is discontinued.


It has been discontinued for while. I have the Airflo Bonefish/Redfish on mine, and it works very well. On the Sector, I would be tempted to use something like a SA Grand Slam.


----------



## Seba

Pmn000 said:


> It has been discontinued for while. I have the Airflo Bonefish/Redfish on mine, and it works very well. On the Sector, I would be tempted to use something like a SA Grand Slam.


Did you try de grand slam or punch in the Asquith 9 weight?


----------



## Pmn000

Seba said:


> Did you try de grand slam or punch in the Asquith 9 weight?


I have tried the SA Grand Slam. It doesn't need it in my opinion.


----------



## Seba

Do you feel de Sector as a stiffer rod than the Asquith ?


----------



## Pmn000

Seba said:


> Do you feel de Sector as a stiffer rod than the Asquith ?


Yes, for sure. To me its a Keys, windy day rod.


----------



## MSG

Seba said:


> Did you try de grand slam or punch in the Asquith 9 weight?


The grand slam is awesome on it and I’ve use the tropical punch on both the eight weight and 10 weight and loved it as well


----------



## MSG

Actually - I think the asquith is pretty flexible with lines. BTT works well also - on my 10 wt I've also thrown the 9wt BTT and it was great also.


----------



## Backwater

So if you are throwing a 9wt Wulff BTT on a 9wt Asquith and like it, then it's really too fast for your taste, which there is nothing wrong with that. So...in other words, the BTT is one line weight over the stated line weight rating. So on your 9wt, with a 9wt rated BTT, you are actually throwing a line that weighs what a normal 10wt line does, according to affta tables, which then overloads the rod and gives it a slower action. So in fact, you may prefer a slightly slower rod like a Meridian (Hardy, Winston, T&T, etc), or whatever, with a truer to line weight rated line, or.... wait for it.... a mid range rod ~the crowd gasps~  But nothing wrong with that either because it's your preference. 

But one thing to remember, by overloading the rod, you are decreasing the rod's performance and therefore, devaluing an already insanely expensive rod. So then what's the point in buying an Asquith when you could have done the same job with a rod half it's cost? For show??  Or do you think it's just going to make you a better caster with less work? (I apologize for speaking so bluntly about it).

So then, what can change? You already have the rod. You could learn proper casting techniques to improve that rod's performance with a line more geared for that line weight rated rod. I'm sure you like the TT of the Wulff. Maybe try going to the BTT Short since it's only a 1/2 line weight heavier. Or better yet, a line more in line to take advantage of the rods performance. There are many of them, but if I was dropping that kind of dough on that rod, then I would be trying out the best of the best of lines (depending on what you are using it for), to take advantage of what the rod offers in performance over some other rods, be it not the fast rod in the world, but offers a smooth execution and tracking for a fast rod.

Or, (and moreover, DO!) learn to change up your cast, to take advantage or potential of what that rod is capable of by using a better suited line for normal and distance casting and then just use the heavier BTT line to load it up quickly for short shots with bigger flies (still a crutch tho for not knowing how to cast a rod short). Or get another softer rod for the short shots and then use that one for 40ft+ or greater shots at fish. Believe me when I say that rod is very capable of dumping the whole flyline out there with the right line and the right casting techniques. So learn to use that rod for what it's meant for and you may in fact love it even more.

Again, if I was dropping that kind of coin on that rod, I would pay for at least 2, 4 or more hours (or more) with a Master Casting fly casting instructor, then have them evaluate your imperfections in your casting stroke and then, like a Golf Pro, they will tweak your techniques and tune you up, much like a Golf Pro would do for you on the golf course. So then you could go to a truer to line weight rated line and cause that rod to come alive, instead of using a crutch like the BTT or heavier line to cause that rod to work for you. Otherwise, with an improved casting stroke, you still may prefer a more parabolic, softer action rod over an ultra fast action rod, which again, there is nothing wrong with that (it's a preference thing). Then look at other rods that fit that bill, instead of going with a rod that you hear and think it's the best rod, but may not be the best rod for you.

So that being said, if you purchased a $3,000 set of clubs, do you think that's going to make you a better golfer? The reality is the same with fly rods and fly casting, whereas, it may help, only if your proper casting techniques will take advantage of of the subtle improvements of that rod over other good rods. Otherwise, you might as well be casting a $200 rod.

Food for thought... I have a friend that can kick my arse on the golf course with a 2nd hand set of clubs that cost about $250. Was it the clubs? I have another friend that is a full time golf pro. She works full time up north during their season for 7 months, then winters down here in Florida. During season, she is booked 8-12hrs a day, 6-7 days a week and she get's $175/hr and has been at it for 25yrs now. She must be making a difference, otherwise, she'd be unemployed.


----------



## Seba

I bought some infinity salt line for my Sectors or Asquith..let s see how it’s works...
Anybody tried it?


----------



## Seba




----------



## Seba

Playing with both rod....I didn’t cast but I fell the Scott a more integrated action....Asquith more flex tip....
But really very similar.....i need to cast both


----------



## numbskull

I cast both several days ago using an 8wt SA Mastery Bonefish line (and carrying the full head outside the tip). I cast the Sector very well and the Asquith very poorly.......so poorly that I didn't spend much time trying to get use to it. That, of course, says absolutely nothing about the relative potential of the rods in anyone else's hands. Nor does it suggest the Asquith would benefit from a different line. I think it does, however, indicate that they have significantly different actions that require a different timing.............something one might want to consider before buying one without test casting it first.


----------



## Backwater

numbskull said:


> I cast both several days ago using an 8wt SA Mastery Bonefish line (and carrying the full head outside the tip). I cast the Sector very well and the Asquith very poorly.......so poorly that I didn't spend much time trying to get use to it. That, of course, says absolutely nothing about the relative potential of the rods in anyone else's hands. Nor does it suggest the Asquith would benefit from a different line. I think it does, however, indicate that they have significantly different actions that require a different timing.............something one might want to consider before buying one without test casting it first.


If you cast both at a shop, the fly shop guy should have been familiar with both rods and would have known what line seemed to work best for what rod. I mean, if he's any good, he would have known that. Of course, you may have had the random attendant minding the store that never went out of their way to learn little things like that.

Casting techniques could also change the way a rod may feel. The Sector may have been a crisper rod than the Asquith (which I'm assuming). Truth be told, I have yet thrown a Sector, nor have I've thrown an Igniter. But I'm assuming both are extra fast crisp rods (and I believe the Igniter might have the edge for that over the Sector, not even throwing either one, but knowing the characteristics of both their predecessors). I have, if fact spent some time with the Asquith and have found it is a very fast rod, but IMO, not "extra" fast. But, I don't think it was designed to be extra fast, but fast, smooth, fast recover and good tracking. Ok then, all that being said about throwing that bonefish line on the 8wt Asquith, it may have not loved the idea of carrying the entire head outside the tip top guide. So if you had the chance to go back and try the same line on the exact same Asquith, try not aerializing the entire head outside the tip top guide before shooting it (like maybe 2/3rd to 3/4 of it). Then also, slow your stroke down just a bit, wait for it to completely unroll out and then let it go when you feel the rod is loaded (and not what you may thing you have to do with getting in a few more false casts in). THEN, see how it compares.

Ted


----------



## numbskull

Backwater said:


> If you cast both at a shop, the fly shop guy should have been familiar with both rods and would have known what line seemed to work best for what rod.


Maybe so, but his opinion (like mine) is of only marginal use since his casting style and fishing requirements are likely different than mine. Picking a rod ahead of a line is doing things backwards.

I think this is important for anyone buying a rod to realize this.
The best way to buy a rod is to first understand what line works best for how you plan to fish then find a rod that, for your given skill set, will throw that line best.

Any top end rod 8wt rod should throw any 8wt line very, very well. If it doesn't then the problem is the caster rather than the line. In my case I'm pretty certain that with the Asquith I had trouble with my haul timing (both front and back) and just pulled both loops open with the predictable crappy end result.

As for comparing the rods my suspicion is that the Asquith has a deeper flex but faster recoil. I suspect slowing the translation and hitting the haul and rotation faster and later would have solved my issues......if I had the skill to make those timing changes quickly....which I do not.

I have no doubt the Asquith is an exceptional rod, as is the Sector, but which best fits your casting style will be more important than any random guy's (whether expert or hack) internet input.


----------



## k-roc

Have you guys watched this yet? Quick shootout between Sector, Meridian and Igniter.


----------



## Seba

What do you think? Better in Asquith or Sector?


----------



## brokeoff

Seba said:


> What do you think? Better in Asquith or Sector?


It will be great on either rod. I have never used that line but it appears identical to the Rio Bonefish which was my first choice for the Asquith and my first or second choice for the Sector.

I’m a bit confused now though. Don’t you have that line and both of those rods? Why don’t you just try it on both?

Where are you fishing and what for?


----------



## Seba

brokeoff said:


> It will be great on either rod. I have never used that line but it appears identical to the Rio Bonefish which was my first choice for the Asquith and my first or second choice for the Sector.
> 
> I’m a bit confused now though. Don’t you have that line and both of those rods? Why don’t you just try it on both?
> 
> Where are you fishing and what for?


You are right.......but.....
Because I live in Mexico City and i dont have a place to test rods and lines....but soon.....in the beach and them in ascension bay....
I use 8 (bonefish), 9 permit and 10 permit and tarpon....8 for permit in Belize too...
Talk in the forum is almost like fish for me, share opinion reduce alternatives, hahahaha.
Mi alternatives lines for both rods wich I will teste in December are: Airflo tropical punch, Airflo bonefish and now, infinity salt


----------



## brokeoff

Seba said:


> You are right.......but.....
> Because I live in Mexico City and i dont have a place to test rods and lines....but soon.....in the beach and them in ascension bay....
> I use 8 (bonefish), 9 permit and 10 permit and tarpon....8 for permit in Belize too...
> Talk in the forum is almost like fish for me, share opinion reduce alternatives, hahahaha.
> Mi alternatives lines for both rods wich I will teste in December are: Airflo tropical punch, Airflo bonefish and now, infinity salt


Just so you have a better idea of how they cast you might want to take it to one of the parks or fields near you. I cast in numerous parks in the suburbs and in the city.


----------



## Seba

brokeoff said:


> Just so you have a better idea of how they cast you might want to take it to one of the parks or fields near you. I cast in numerous parks in the suburbs and in the city.


I am Argentinian and in my country I did it......In Mexico City is another issue....


----------



## Shadowcast

That video review was perfect for me. I am really intrigued by the Sector and would be upgrading my 6 wt. outfit as that is what I use 90% of the time. I'll be curious to how the Monic Henley casts with it.


----------



## Seba

Well, back from test rods and lines.
Infinity salt it’s a great line in 9 weight. Power, accuracy, good presentation, load the rod very well....not as well in close as Tropical punch, but do job very very well.
Is an excellent line for Asquith. I think maybe the best line for Asquith in 9 weight.
About Sectors and Asquith.
The 9 weight sector is a great rod. Very similar to Meridian. But a little more powerfull and more accuracy.
I feel the tropical punch the best line for Sector 9, (same than meridian 9).
The second best line was the infinity salt amplitude.
The main difference in 9 weight between meridian and sector: I feel less tip action in Sector...With meridian you can cast from the tip and feel the tip. In sector you cast with the whole rod (just an opinion).
In the 10 weight. Big surprise. 
You really can feel a sensation of overload with a heavy line like grand slam or tropical punch. With an Airflo tarpon súper dry it is great!! You don need more weight forward to load the road. I have an idea....the perfect line for sector 10 could be the infinity salt. I can not tested yet...
In comparison with Asquith, I think the Asquith is a powerful rod than the Sector. 
No doubt, Asquith has a stiffer and stronger but and middle section.
The magic of Sector is that you can reach long distances without effort and you can see your crab landed exactly where you want. The accuracy in both sector models is great.
How much better than meridian...I don’t know.
The sector are beautiful rods, much more tan the Asquith (my opinion), with great components!!
Sector are more parabolic, progressive rods than Asquith.
Asquith had a perfect transition between a stiff but and a soft tip.
Finally....is what you like more....


----------



## Backwater

Sabalo said:


> has anyone thrown and compared the Sector vs Asquith?


I recently felt up both. The Sector is a faster rod with larger stripping guides than the Asquith. But remember, with a slightly slower rod, you have to slow your tempo just ever so slightly to gain the full dynamics of the rod. So you can't say one is better than the other without changing up your casting to match the rod. So that takes some time and thought process to wrap your head around it, to fully understand the rod and where are the slight advantages in the rod.


----------



## Backwater

k-roc said:


> Have you guys watched this yet? Quick shootout between Sector, Meridian and Igniter.


I really, really, don't know how very, very, easily, easily those rods really, really cast from that video.


----------



## k-roc

Haha! Yeah that video is mostly for entertainment purposes. Sector feels soft to me by the way, have never cast Asquith but have owned Xi3, One, Method and several Meridians.


----------

